

Advise: Earning first $1000 from bootstrapped startup - ericthegoodking

I am currently working on a small bootstrapped web app. My goal at the moment is to earn 500&#x2F;month within the coming month and eventually 1000&#x2F;month .I do not have great marketing skills, however this is not deterring me from continuing with what i&#x27;m doing as i am confident i can learn along the way.what advise would you give to someone who is working on a bootstrapped web 2.0?
======
ibstudios
I am in the same boat. I just launched an app myself. I wish you luck.

I would be sure that you are listed on as many sites as you can. Ask bloggers
for reviews. Be sure that your page is as readable by google as you can be.

As I am sure you know, you just need traffic.

I am having 1/100 of what I expected. I can only deal with reality.

~~~
ericthegoodking
I am happy to hear that you too are on the same boat as i am. I will take your
advise and try to contact blogger sand see if they will review.I wish you luck
with your app.Thanks

